
Python puzzle solution (Hacker School 2013) - dustfinger
http://akaptur.com/blog/2013/10/31/python-puzzle-solutions/
======
dustfinger
This was actually posted 5 years ago, but never got any attention. I think it
is quite interesting and would love to see solution to the puzzle in other
languages.

